# gangues/ gangueiros



## willy2008

Alguns jovens disputam territórios no tráfico de drogas e de *gangues.*


----------



## Vanda

gangue= http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/gangue


----------



## willy2008

Vanda said:


> gangue= http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/gangue


Muito obrigado Vanda , eu pesquise com *S*(gangues) por isso é que não apareceu.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En Centroamérica se puede traducir también como "maras" (indistintamente que pandillas).


----------



## willy2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> En Centroamérica se puede traducir también como "maras" (indistintamente que pandillas).


Muchas gracias giorgio, un abrazo.


----------



## ceballos

Boa tarde!
Estive a ler um artigo no jornal sobre as gangues e embora procurei no dicionário que aparece como pandilla, acho que deve ter mais um significado, alguma coisa relacionada com a droga e com mafias nos EUA.
Alguém sabe outra maneira de dizer? Mesmo que seja em português.
Obrigada antecipadamente.


----------



## coquis14

O termo gangue é da lingua portuguêsa ou é um "portuenglish"?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Gangue é uma palavra de origem inglêsa que juntou-se ao vocabulário português já no sec XX, como também tanque de guerra, futebol,gol, jipe,etc.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Alguns hispanos nos Estados Unidos falam de "gangas" às gangues (isto é, em Espanhol). Para mim não é correto, mas engraçado. 
 
Sds.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal também se começou a dizer "gangue", o que não me agrada muito, porque já tínhamos a palavra "bando", com o mesmo sentido. Parece que até para ser bandido há que estar na moda.


----------



## maria81

Hola a todos:
Necesito ayuda brasilera si puede ser, ya que alguien me habló "do cheito de falar como os "guangueiros" e acho que pode ser a gente de Brasilia mas que moran nos sitios deprimidos.

Desculpa meu português....estou tentando aprender ...

Obrigada
María


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida, Maria, 

Veja os posts acima do seu sobre gangue. Gangueiros são pessoas que pertencem a gangues (veja as explicações acima).


----------



## maria81

Obrigada a todos , mas o que eu estou procurando é GUANGUEIROS.....acho que nao e a mesma coisa mas pode ter um significado parecido.
Gracias por la bienvenida !
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Sim, como eu já disse, gangueiros são as pessoas que fazem parte duma gangue.

Veja esta reportagem sobre gangueiros.(clique nas palavras em azul)


> Gangueiros provocam danos em sala de aula
> Os jovens, integrantes de gangues, teriam se desentendido com outros internos rivais, o que resultou na quebradeira em sala de aula.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

No Brasil não existe uma expressão para gangueiros, mas você pode usar membros de gangues, será entendida.


----------



## Vanda

Existe, sim, Wamorzinho. Leia meu link.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ah! Não tenho acesso, mas retificando o que eu disse, não existe um termo comum para membros de gangue.
Ok?


----------



## Vanda

hehehe, vou continuar dizendo que existe sim e é gangueiros, a palavra que ela achou e que não é espanhol. Não confunda a coitada, Wamorzinho.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Desculpa, parei por aqui! Rsrs, mas não me deixe curisa, qual é o termo?
Vandalos?


----------



## Vanda

Lindinha, leia direito!  O termo é gangueiros que é exatamente o que a pessoa está querendo saber como fica  no espanhol.


----------



## Mangato

WAMORZINHO said:


> Desculpa, parei por aqui! Rsrs, mas não me deixe curisa, qual é o termo?
> Vandalos?


 
Vándalos em espanhol são os que fazem atos vandálicos.  Os gangueiros seriam _pandilleros_


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Eita! Eu to distraida hoje!
Esquece tudo que eu falei!:d


----------



## maria81

OÍ queridos!

Vamos a ver....o termo que eu estou procurando é GUUUUUANGUEIROS com "u" .......nao gangueiros.......

Pode ser que exista o nao?

Obrigada e desculpa se eu sou "chata",heheheheh

MAría


----------



## Vanda

Não, Maria, não existe. Guangueiros é gangueiros digitado erradamente. As pouquíssimas referências a guangueiros que se acham na internet, pelo contexto, pode-se notar que a pessoa queria dizer gangueiros.


----------



## maria81

Obrigadao Vanda!

Entao tudo certo agora..
Você é entendida na materia neh? eu falo muito mau português , bom, portunhol.
Olhei os links que você deixó ao principio.....estou encantada de cer tudas as paginas que vc diu para a gente!
Qual que é a súa "profesión"?? 
yo estoy haciendo un master de enseñanza de español como lengua extranjera , así que si teneis alguna duda que yo pueda aclarar, decidme, 
Vai ser um prazer pra mim!!
 Valeu!


----------

